
Optical Baking: CO2 Laser Browning of Dough [pdf] - reedwolf
https://peterchencyc.com/files/co2/1-s2.0-S1466856418304284-main.pdf
======
mdturnerphys
I once laser engraved a few hundred digits of pi onto an apple pie for Pi Day,
using a 400W CO2 laser in the student machine shop at our research lab [0]. By
using higher power at faster scan speeds you can get depth rather than
burning. I also once tried slicing slab bacon with it, with the goal of
cooking it while cutting. I was pretty sure doing so would win the internet,
but I aborted the attempt when it became clear the water content was too high
and the grease would make a significant mess.

There's a group in Japan that had done a number of experiments with laser
cutters and food, including using computer vision recognition to identify and
then only cook the fat in a slice of bacon [1].

[0] [https://guavaduck.com/laser-pie/](https://guavaduck.com/laser-pie/)

[1] [https://fukuchilab.org/projects/laser-
cooking](https://fukuchilab.org/projects/laser-cooking)

~~~
Scoundreller
There’s something musical about the Pi laser going back and forth:

[https://www.flickr.com/photos/64728404@N03/8557504795/in/alb...](https://www.flickr.com/photos/64728404@N03/8557504795/in/album-72157632998476856/)

------
econcon
I looked into buying CO2 laser and built one own my own.

It doesn't need much, just couple of aluminium extrusions for frame and V
wheel for motion and couple of Nema17 motors. Also cooling for tube and
optics.

But laser tube life is crap, I am still waiting for cheap laser systems to
come to market but it seems there is nothing cheaper than CO2 available in
60-100w range.

------
rubatuga
How soon can I buy baked goods with images on them?

~~~
CamperBob2
How about holograms?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsDnkrDvkBo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsDnkrDvkBo)

